# What would you do?



## Holly

As some of you know, I've been on the waiting list for the Kimber Solo Carry Stainless for quite some time now. Well, I went into the store today and asked if there were any updates and was basically told that there was a very slim chance of receiving it, and certainly not any time soon. Also, I was told that I might be offered an "upgrade" to the uglier, more expensive, Custom Defense Package (Crimson Trace grips). I do not want a Solo, unless it is the stainless, so my options are as follows: Stay on the waiting list, "upgrade" and sell the CDP (possibly for a new gun), or get my money back and invest elsewhere. What would you do?

If you choose "invest in a different company" please give me your suggestions. I'm looking at the Sig Sauer 1911 Ultra Nitron right now.

Also, please explain your choice. Thanks, Fellas!


----------



## ponzer04

the chances of getting the stainless is super slim Like the guy at Scheel's impression from the last time he talked to Kimber it sounded like they might be pulling the plug on the stainless all together.


----------



## Holly

I think I'm calling to get my money back today.


----------



## ponzer04

tumbleweed


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

if it was me, i would go with whatever the crowd says..... i am a conformist like that 
:smt1099


----------



## chessail77

GET the refund......GET the SIG and never look back......JJ


----------



## Holly

chessail77 said:


> GET the refund......GET the SIG and never look back......JJ


Thanks.

The refund part has already been decided, and as much as I like the Sig, I've been looking at the Para Slim Hawg too... Any thoughts on that one?


----------



## VAMarine

Sig Sauer is coming out with a new gun, the 938 which is to be a scaled up version of the 238 but in 9mm. Get that when it comes out or check out the Beretta Nano.


----------



## VAMarine

Holly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The refund part has already been decided, and as much as I like the Sig, I've been looking at the Para Slim Hawg too... Any thoughts on that one?


The Paras are over-priced for what you really get (More so than Kimber, and if you know how I feel about Kimber...), their Parakote finish is crap so if you do decide to buy a Para, get a stainless version, I don't see a stainless Slim Hawg.


----------



## JerryMac

I would first of all get my money back..... if it is stainless your wanting, do not settle for one that is not stainless.... keep an open mind, if you have the opportunity to visit a gun range that rents guns, go there n find one you like. If not start looking around , Google is a great tool, also keep an eye on the on-line sellers, but would not let anyone hold my money for to long waiting on something that i will most likely not get. Sometimes I get a gun in my head and that is what I HAVE to have, but keep in mind there are a lot of fine gun makers out there, that will offer a gun that is comparable to the Kimber.....

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you, Jesus Christ and the American GI. One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.


----------



## Holly

VAMarine said:


> Sig Sauer is coming out with a new gun, the 938 which is to be a scaled up version of the 238 but in 9mm. Get that when it comes out or check out the Beretta Nano.


Looked at the Nano this weekend. Hate it. Why do you recommend thee 938?


----------



## Holly

JerryMac said:


> there are a lot of fine gun makers out there, that will offer a gun that is comparable to the Kimber.....


Can you find a pistol comparable to the Stainless Solo?


----------



## cclaxton

Take a look at the Kahr PM9 with Tritium sights....I love to carry this gun...light, GREAT trigger, accurate, and easily concealed. This gun lives with me.

I did have some issues early on...mainly me learning the limits of the gun: No reloads, No manual racking of the slide when loading a rounde, etc.

Only thing is I wish it could carry more rounds...but then again that's what spare mags are for.

Seriouslly, mature design, solid gun, great handling, and great trigger...try one!

CC


----------



## recoilguy

CC gives good solid advice on this matter I would certianly look at the PM9. It is a fine weapon and it is as easy to hide as the solo. I have no experiance with a Slim Hawg so I can offer no credible advice. Kahr makes a real good hand gun.

RCG


----------



## VAMarine

Holly said:


> Looked at the Nano this weekend. Hate it. Why do you recommend thee 938?


It will be most similar to the Solo in terms of little 9mm guns. Stainless over stainless (or rather "stainless colored aluminum), thumb safety, replaceable grip panels etc. The 238 is a decent piece and provided Sig doesn't botch it this should be a great 9mm.

Only major difference will be hammer vs. striker fired. Not sure what the exact dimensions will be but we should see more on it in January.


----------



## Holly

Thanks for the ideas, guys.


----------



## Icabod

*Try the EMP*

Had one of the first Solos. It was junk. You couldn't get through a session without multiple FTEs. I sent it back twice and Kimber did replace it. By then it was worn out. The notch for the slide was rounded and the slide would spring forward without warning. The barrel and slide were peening metal off each other. A gunsmith asked me how many rounds I had fired. His estimate was 15-20K (I'd fired just over 700
Traded the replacement for an EMP and have had no problems.


----------



## usmcj

I have three Sig 1911's including the 1911 Carry Nitron. All are very nice guns, and have been problem-free for me thru around 5K rounds each....


----------



## Gunners_Mate

Holly said:


> Looked at the Nano this weekend. Hate it. Why do you recommend thee 938?


if you don't mind the thread detour why do you hate the nano?


----------



## Holly

Gunners_Mate said:


> if you don't mind the thread detour why do you hate the nano?


Not at all.

It just felt... funny. I wish I could give a better explanation. It felt strange in my hand.


----------



## FNISHR

It's hard to go wrong with a Sig.


----------



## berettatoter

I wouldn't wait around myself, unless you just HAD to have that particular handgun. Everything I have read about the Solo is that it is a rock-solid and dependable handgun (and its looks are pleasing to the eyes as well), but I would not wait forever on any "new" release gun.


----------



## Holly

Well, I went in a COMPLETELY different direction. 

Ruger LC9 was purchased last night.


----------



## usmcj

Congrats on your purchase. As long as you're happy with it, I'm happy for you....


----------



## Holly

Thank you. It is a little neat to have two Rugers.


----------



## berettatoter

Holly said:


> Well, I went in a COMPLETELY different direction.
> 
> Ruger LC9 was purchased last night.


Cool! I'm sure it will serve you well.:mrgreen:


----------



## Levelheadsteve

Funny! The whole time I was reading this thread, I was thinking, "LC9." However, I didn't suggest it because I thought you wanted a stainless gun.

I rented an LC9 at the local range. I like the thumb safety. When I go for my CCW, that's the gun I'm going to carry most of the time.


----------



## Levelheadsteve

berettatoter said:


> Everything I have read about the Solo is that it is a rock-solid and dependable handgun (and its looks are pleasing to the eyes as well), but I would not wait forever on any "new" release gun.


Where have you been reading about the Solo? Almost everything I have read has been the opposite, including tons of FTF and FTE issues, light primer strikes, and problems with any ammo besides specifically what Kimber recommends. I think the gun is beautiful and I would love to have one if I heard they were proven to be reliable.


----------



## Holly

Levelheadsteve said:


> Funny! The whole time I was reading this thread, I was thinking, "LC9." However, I didn't suggest it because I thought you wanted a stainless gun.
> 
> I rented an LC9 at the local range. I like the thumb safety. When I go for my CCW, that's the gun I'm going to carry most of the time.


I really did want a stainless, but after looking at EVERYTHING. The LC9 was the most sensible decision. Though I am not usually a sensible person (REALLY wanted the Para Hawg), I don't think buying a gun is the time for my crazy impulses.


----------



## Holly

Levelheadsteve said:


> Where have you been reading about the Solo? Almost everything I have read has been the opposite, including tons of FTF and FTE issues, light primer strikes, and problems with any ammo besides specifically what Kimber recommends. I think the gun is beautiful and I would love to have one if I heard they were proven to be reliable.


It is beautiful... It broke my heart a little to take my name off the list, but I wasn't willing to wait possibly another year for something that may work.


----------



## chessail77

Sometimes sensible and practical is just the right thing...congats on your purchase and get the Sig later....JJ


----------



## BearTaylor

If you want stainless then get stainless. If Kimber is unable to supply you with the pistol you want then you have to look elsewhere. I got my Pro TLE 2 in stainless because it met my requirements. No light frame 1911 for me.

Good luck to you---------------Bear


----------



## Idahokid

I just bought a Beretta Nano.Sweet little gun.I was also toying with the Sig 250,EAA Witness,Just a thought.


----------



## lefty319

Springfield EMP all the way! Stainless, nightsights, rounded edges and trouble free.


----------



## Holly

I should have. I hated the LC9.


----------



## berettabone

Sig SAS..........


----------



## barstoolguru

get a glock 26 you will like it


----------



## Pistol Pete

I got the LC9 and really like it. It works right out of the box. The trigger will be different from anything else but once you master the d/a pull it works very well. It's not pretty like a Sig but it works and you can get one. Smaller gun than a Glock but not as easy to shoot.


----------



## halfmoonclip

Not quite sure why the fixation on the 'stainless' version, Holly. The gripframe is aluminum alloy in any case, and the 'blued' version lends itself to easy touchup with aluminum black. The silver version won't show the scratches easily, but it can't be touched up either.

My personal Solo has gone bang everydamntime, regardless of ammo (everything from Gold Dots to 115 reloads to snakeshot). If my reading of the specs is correct, it is the smallest of the guns discussed here, and it lends itself to pocket carry, which was my goal. I'm not a big fan of the laser grips, but I can hit 8" steel plates at 50' with the OEM sights.
Moon
Moon


----------



## Holly

halfmoonclip said:


> Not quite sure why the fixation on the 'stainless' version, Holly.


Though irrelevant, since I settled on a Sig p938, the stainless Solo is simply better looking. It's just pretty.


----------



## skullfr

Good choice-have fun


----------



## VAMarine

Closed @ the original poster's request.

As an FYI, this was the apparent outcome:

* http://www.handgunforum.net/ccw/31117-i-might-finally-have-gun-i-can-carry.html*


----------

